# Broke my first part



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep it's true broke the first part on the Durango. Tore the left side freakin fender flare off..lol That is all back to plowing..


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

asphaltwarrior1;1976636 said:


> Yep it's true broke the first part on the Durango. Tore the left side freakin fender flare off..lol That is all back to plowing..


Ouch, must be a Durango thing. I got the P0440 Check Engine light error last night as I pulled into the driveway.

Evaporative Emissions System error. Going to have to check the hoses to see if one of them lost vacuum and might be cracked.


----------



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Check the gas cap seal and reset the codes. Could be just that and it's the easiest to check. Yep it's a Durango/Dakota thing lol It's what I get for plowing close to 20+ inches of snow in a driveway that aint been plowed for 3 storms easy lol


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Update on my stuff ... dealer took care of the Check Engine light. might have been the gas cap but my OBD-II scanner couldn't clear the codes for some reason. I did find out I had rotted out bump stops which explains the hard 'bottoming out' feeling which I need to order some new parts for it soon.

How did you make out with your repairs? Were the wheel flares salvageable?


----------



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I never did repair it.lol Still going strong and no issues with plowing what so ever.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

asphaltwarrior1;1979511 said:


> It's what I get for plowing close to 20+ inches of snow in a driveway that aint been plowed for 3 storms easy lol


Your lucky thats all you broke


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

How did you do with the snow this past weekend? I got to plowing with it quite a bit. Really like the way the Durango handles the plow. Just have to remember to put some more weight on the rear axle. I will definitely think about getting a wider plow. Too bad they don't offer a V-plow option.


----------



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well still plowing with Big Chili Rango and no issues at all. New battery because the six yr old one died and a new fuel pump. Still hoping to get out a few more times this year.


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Sounds good, asphaltwarrior1. I plowed twice this year and got better at it. I did find out my battery tie down mounts rusted out so I might need to replace that in the spring/summer. Got usual 100K service done at dealer before the season started and Durango still runs good.


----------

